

Ask HN: Rumble Bars & Music Test Link? - aghilmort

Ask HN: Read article while back on road test site that played song (Beethoven?) when vehicles ride over rumble bars on that stretch of highway. Link lost &#38; quick web search didn't yield anything - anyone have link to related article in their personal link stores / wiki?
======
aghilmort
Japan (1) - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juy2-DyI5EE> Japan (2) -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLBOWO0s0bU> William Tell Overture (U.S.) -
<http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122469915344259035.html>

